# Updates einspielen



## undercover (13. Juli 2008)

Hallo da bin ich wieder
Also wie man ja ein update macht ist ja klar.
Aber wie Spiele ich es wieder ein??


----------



## Till (13. Juli 2008)

Wasx meinst Du mit wieder einspielen? Es gibt nur einen Weg, updates zu installieren: Die tar.gz Datei runter laden und setup aufrufen. Welche Vorversion ISPConfig hat, ist egal, kann auch die gleiche Version sein. Du musst nur aufpassen, dass vor dem Start von setup das Verzeichnis /root/ispconfig besteht, sonst erkennt der Installer die Vorversion nicht und versucht eine Neuinstallation.


----------



## undercover (13. Juli 2008)

*Updates*

Sorry,
hast mich durch meine sparsame Formulierung falsch verstanden.
Ich meinte im isp gibt es ja eine update Funktion unter Tols Backup.
Dort kann man ja für seine Webs ein backup machen.
nun gehe ich mal vom schlimmsten aus und muss mein System neu machen.
Ist ein einspielen der Backups dann nur möglich per konsole?


----------



## AndréS (19. Juli 2008)

Würde mcih auch interssieren.
Vor allem, wenn der User ein Backup macht, wie kann der User das denn hochladen? Also Sprich wie kann ich als Admin meine gesamte Konfiguration widerherstellen und wie kann es der User? Oder auch nur einzelene Sachen wie die Datenbanken oder Datein an sich?

Vielen Dank

AndréS


----------



## Till (19. Juli 2008)

Die Datensicherung unter Tools sichert nur da Daten im Web Verzeichnis des Uers und die MySQL Datenbank(en) des Users. Es handelt sich dabei um eine .zip datei, die isich mit jedem üblichen Programm entpacken lässt und per FTP können die Dateien, auch einzelne, wieder hochgeladen werden.

Diese Funktion dient nicht zum Komplett Backup des Systems. das musst Du z.B. als Shell script per Cron machen mittels tar oder einem anderen üblichen Backup Prigramm machen.


----------



## AndréS (19. Juli 2008)

Ahhh, okay, gut zu wissen.

Ich dachte nämlich wo ein Backup gemacht wird, da kann man es auch einspielen. Habe mich nämlich auch schon gewundert wo diese Option ist. Gut zu wissen. Danke dir.

AndréS


----------

